# Drywall on interior of log cabin



## mdf191 (May 6, 2013)

Image did not post. Try this. http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/193-Marienstein-Rd-Upper-Black-Eddy-PA-18972/9064299_zpid/

Walls on interior are flat not round like exterior logs.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Now do you have chinking that is between the logs? if you do then you have to make a free floating wall so your sheet rock does not crack. Because those logs will always be shrinking and you will always be chinking the logs. Best of luck to you it can be done just has to be done right.


----------



## logluvr (Jul 8, 2011)

mdf you have to remember that logs will contract and expand. We did a fir out on our log walls and then drywalled over it. 
Just wondering why you would want to do that over the logs?
We just did it in the kitchen and bathroom.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Agree, drywall has enough issues with being attached to regular "dimensional" lumber. I would highly recommend NOT trying to hang directly on log construction. Dimensional lumber "moves" at least twice a year (during traditional heating and cooling seasons). I can't imagine a log structure wouldn't "move" more and create issues if the drywall was directly attached. You need to frame walls or attach furring in my opinion....


----------

